# SCR



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think you'd be able to use a round resonator in place of the SCR to get the same muffling effect, and would look incredibly similar, as well.

But in all honesty, I'm not sure how loud the car would be without the SCR, given turbos do a pretty healthy job of muffling.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

The SCR looks restrictive. I was hoping it would breath better.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It probably is, somewhat - pretty much anything with an SCR doesn't need a muffler, so it definitely does some muffling itself, and thus adds in some restriction. That said, I am not sure if a resonator or muffler would be any more free flowing, as I imagine it's not _that_ restrictive. 

But certainly, with any turbo car, the less back pressure the better, generally.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

I took my SCR out but I didn't put a muffler in.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Just in case someone looks under the car and doesn't really know what they are looking at they may still think the SCR is still intact.


----------

